# Win a Chapman guitar



## TomoRG (Sep 22, 2016)

My entry:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_84G8CKpnLU

I somehow forgot to add a reverb/delay to the solo track...


----------



## TomoRG (Sep 26, 2016)

TomoRG said:


> My entry:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_84G8CKpnLU
> 
> I somehow forgot to add a reverb/delay to the solo track...



...but here's the improved version:

https://soundcloud.com/tomostrat/solo-over-frog-leap-studios-backing-track


----------

